# Enhanced athlete



## Fsuphisig (Dec 19, 2016)

I was just wondering if anyone has been following Enhanced athlete videos online , had any opinions on some of his theories and content.

If you don't know about him his name is "dr tony huge". He has a YouTube channel promoting his site enhanced athlete .com where he sells peptides and stuff like that. He's very open about his usage.


----------



## bvs (Dec 20, 2016)

ive been following his content for a while and really enjoy it, he seems like a legit dude


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've seen his videos. I look at his new content every once in awhile. The thing is he sounds like he knows what he's talking about and he has a bunch of ppl that he interviews but I've tried 4 of his products and don't like any of them.
Tried his DNP. very very weak compared to dinitros 250 crystal.
Arachadonic acid. He claimed is was the worlds strongest legal product and that it would make u extremely sore the next day.. felt nothing after taking the max dose.. looked it up it actually causes inflammation and if you are prone to break outs, causes u to break out even more. 
Tried his sarms arimidex. Didn't do bloods to give legit proof but definitely didn't see the sides go away. Also forgot what else I took. But nothing has been nearly as good as he claims.
I'm surprised this thread hasn't been jumped on by a bunch of ppl


----------



## Longandhard (Dec 20, 2016)

I like his Enhanced athlete videos but, I've never tried any of his products. Heard they weren't any good


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2016)

Not a fan of widely publicized matter of fact style you tube steroiders acting like it's no big deal letting everydody know what their up to.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 22, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Not a fan of widely publicized matter of fact style you tube steroiders acting like it's no big deal letting everydody know what their up to.



If your that rich and successful and know you can legally do it, shit man , really not a big deal. I think it's refreshing


----------



## Longandhard (Dec 23, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> If your that rich and successful and know you can legally do it, shit man , really not a big deal. I think it's refreshing


It's really not at all lol


----------



## kittensandkilos (Jan 2, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Not a fan of widely publicized matter of fact style you tube steroiders acting like it's no big deal letting everydody know what their up to.



I agree strongly with this. I dislike how far he puts him self out there, like various others. Too much attention.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Kinda seems douchey bragging about all of his possessions, success, etc...

Odd...


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Jan 5, 2017)

I like that he's so open about this shit. I've said it before and i'll say it again. a woman gets a 5k tit job and shes lauded a man does gear and bust his ass in the gym and they call him a cheater or meathead. 

the only thing that concerns me is the exorbitant number of unattractive asian women in his video


----------



## Battletoad (Jan 6, 2017)

I think his cohort "Trevor" has more valuable knowledge than Tony himself. The guy is young, but he seems to know his shit. Tony, on the other hand, just seems like a used car salesman. Coupled with multiple claims of underdosed/bunk products? No thanks.


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Battletoad said:


> I think his cohort "Trevor" has more valuable knowledge than Tony himself. The guy is young, but he seems to know his shit. Tony, on the other hand, just seems like a used car salesman. Coupled with multiple claims of underdosed/bunk products? No thanks.



I do agree that Trevor is the one with all the knowledge .


----------



## Utm18 (Jan 6, 2017)

I agree  tony is the host, while trevor is the brains.


----------



## Got2StartSomewher (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone tried any Ostarine or MK677 from EA?


----------



## tom123312 (Feb 7, 2017)

i used his dnp at 200mg and 400mg and it was really good i lost a ton of fat and i was sweating like crazy although he has new dnp now and the reviews dont seem as good as his old stuff.


----------

